
Confessions of a Used Programming Language Salesman (2007) - tosh
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.72.868&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
zubairq
Excellent read, nice to see such an interesting post on languages

